# Cold Weather Pics ?



## Paul L (Nov 22, 2013)

Got any cold weather pics ?

These were from this morning.   We're about halfway through getting a total of 10 inches.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 22, 2013)

Not yet this year but this one was taken on Christmas Day a few years ago.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2013)

The Tropics Of Virginia 2010.


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 22, 2013)

My view for most of the day. Good to come home to a nice warm house after a day like this.


----------



## burnham (Nov 22, 2013)

^ I'll be doing that tomorrow.  First time putting the hooks on in a while, but there shouldn't be any snow involved.  Gotta change six insulators and guy a pole, and then a bunch of other stuff I can reach with the bucket.


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 22, 2013)

Wish I had a bucket and actually wish I had my spurs back every now and then. Free climbed poles with spurs for many years but now now it is just a 80 lbs ladder, call in the bucket if and only if absolutely needed. Stay safe burnham.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2013)

You guys have my unending admiration doing that stuff. I go to our co-op annual meeting every year just to thank the linemen.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 22, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> You guys have my unending admiration doing that stuff. I go to our co-op annual meeting every year just to thank the linemen.


 
I don't work the scene much any more, but when I did I always tried to thank the line men who showed up to kill the power to the house on fire or car that was tangled up in the wires. I figured they rarely get any of the limelight and are usually not looked at in the same light of firefighters . . . and yet it is with their prompt response and action that often keeps us firefighters alive. I have . . . and always will . . . appreciate the work they do.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 22, 2013)

I have an uncle that was on a pole when the fire went in his hand and came out the side of his leg. He was a dishrag for years. Electricity scares the hell out of me.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 22, 2013)

And the fellas that go underground have my respect as well. You hear of the horror stories of the manhole fires that clip a life.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Nov 23, 2013)

Nice pics everybody. I live in the wrong place. I  want enough snow to cover the wood stacks. Now that's a storm!


----------



## SKIN052 (Nov 23, 2013)

My Oslo heats my home said:


> And the fellas that go underground have my respect as well. You hear of the horror stories of the manhole fires that clip a life.


Was on our way back to the hotel one night while on a underground job and got a call on the radio. "Hey, where are you guys?" We had left a fellow worker in  a manhole all day splicing telephone lines, someone needed to borrow the ladder and forgot to go back to get him, lol. Thankfully we forgot to turn off our radios at the end of the day. This poor fellow had no luck.


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 23, 2013)

Christmas Morning a couple years ago


----------



## My Oslo heats my home (Nov 23, 2013)

Retired Guy said:


> Christmas Morning a couple years ago
> 
> View attachment 118486


You can just tell that is cold. Merchant marines must have it bad too


----------



## rideau (Nov 24, 2013)

Lovely pictures, Paul.  The first one deserves a spot on a wall in your home....


----------



## burnham (Nov 25, 2013)

Last night, cold and windy in MA.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 25, 2013)

Blowing snow turned my Forester into a minivan, and my wife's Legacy into a wagon (February)





Stax (Dec. 12)






My dear late Dad and I hamming it up at about zero F whilst firing the kiln


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Nov 25, 2013)

an ice cold


----------



## Paul L (Nov 27, 2013)

We ended up getting 18" and it doesn't look like it's melting anytime soon


----------



## theswampthing (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 27, 2013)

No cold yet this year, these are from a couple years ago .......


----------



## UncleJoe (Nov 27, 2013)

Kinda dreary picture. It was sleeting when I took it. Here is our barely frozen pond collecting the light snow and sleet we received yesterday.


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 28, 2013)

Retired Guy said:


> Christmas Morning a couple years ago
> 
> View attachment 118486



We never see the Lakers up that close, but the lights at night are really cool.  I can't remember when they go into winter lay-up.

We have just a dusting right now, this was last season


----------



## JohnKoP (Nov 28, 2013)

Two days ago. Today it's all gone .


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 28, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> We never see the Lakers up that close, but the lights at night are really cool.  I can't remember when they go into winter lay-up.
> 
> We have just a dusting right now, this was last season





We sometimes see a Christmas Ship this time of year.


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 28, 2013)

JohnKoP said:


> View attachment 118966
> View attachment 118962
> View attachment 118961
> 
> ...


Nice stacks!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Nov 28, 2013)

Retired Guy said:


> We sometimes see a Christmas Ship this time of year.



We've been seeing a lot of them lately.  Without really looking I saw at least 5, all downward bound yesterday.  We went down to Erie last winter and saw a few in layup, we've thought of going up to some of the ports in Canada to see them.  Walked right up to Mckee Sons/Invincible (Mckee Sons was converted to a barge with a notch in the hull for a tug, and it's paired with the Invincible) at the dock, couldn't really get near any others though.  We're addicted to Boatnerd.com because you can see them on maps in real time, then look up pics so we can see which one we're looking at out on the lake!


----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 28, 2013)

eclecticcottage said:


> We've been seeing a lot of them lately.  Without really looking I saw at least 5, all downward bound yesterday.  We went down to Erie last winter and saw a few in layup, we've thought of going up to some of the ports in Canada to see them.  Walked right up to Mckee Sons/Invincible (Mckee Sons was converted to a barge with a notch in the hull for a tug, and it's paired with the Invincible) at the dock, couldn't really get near any others though.  We're addicted to Boatnerd.com because you can see them on maps in real time, then look up pics so we can see which one we're looking at out on the lake!


We use this site  quite a bit to check ship locations, especially when it's this cold. Our cottage is in Cape Vincent.

http://www.greatlakes-seaway.com/en/navigating/map/index.html


----------



## BrianN (Nov 28, 2013)

Not really cold here yet, just barely freezing. Weather Network says -22 (-8F) next week though.
There should be a few feet of snow out there by Christmas time.


----------



## begreen (Nov 28, 2013)

For us it's fog, though who knows maybe we will see some snow this year.


----------



## hossthehermit (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## theswampthing (Nov 29, 2013)

Nice pics, hoss!


----------



## Stax (Nov 29, 2013)




----------



## Retired Guy (Nov 29, 2013)

His favorite winter snack!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 29, 2013)

This morning at the family cabin where we at Thanksgiving dinner.  

9F at 7:30.  The ice next to the dock wasn't there yesterday and was over an inch thick when I broke through it to get water to flush the toilet.  





Around 8:30 I went into the nearest town to pick up some RV antifreeze so I could winterize the cabin again.  We passed a guy trying to launch his boat.  On the way back he had it part way off the trailer and he was hitting the ice with a shovel or something so he could get it the rest of the way off the trailer.  

Here he is a bit later fishing.  It's probably about 15 degrees when this was taken.





Sometime between the 2 my 4yo went outside to play with her new snowshoes.


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2013)

burnham said:


> ^ I'll be doing that tomorrow.  First time putting the hooks on in a while, but there shouldn't be any snow involved.  Gotta change six insulators and guy a pole, and then a bunch of other stuff I can reach with the bucket.


I could do a little cleaning on these.....


----------



## Cynnergy (Dec 5, 2013)

Here on the cold west coast this morning - first snow of the year and forecast to get colder this weekend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the cat having fun...


----------



## webbie (Dec 7, 2013)

Ok, here's one from this morning....


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 7, 2013)

Nothing really winter like in the Lower Hudson Valley yet.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 7, 2013)

My new camera arrived yesterday and the ice is coming in the morning.

Film at eleven.


----------



## webbie (Dec 7, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> My new camera arrived yesterday and the ice is coming in the morning.
> 
> Film at eleven.


What did you get?

I'm testing a sports cam for the drone site - has a neat high speed feature for capturing slow mo......check out this link for a test I just did....or this one of me stirring up leaves in slow mo!

Wow, this thing might be cool for pics of flames.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 7, 2013)

More camera than I need. Canon SX160 IS.


----------



## webbie (Dec 7, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> More camera than I need. Canon SX160 IS.



Now you can catch the deer when they aren't looking!


----------



## fossil (Dec 7, 2013)

5°F at Noon.


----------



## Stax (Dec 8, 2013)

fossil said:


> 5°F at Noon.
> View attachment 119725



Fossil…I absolutely love your house.  Would you mind sharing more pics?


----------



## fossil (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Paul L (Dec 8, 2013)

Fossil, that is one bad ass pad.  Very nice.

Here's a couple from the past couple days.   Forecast has us reaching one degree above freezing next Thursday.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Dec 8, 2013)

i wish it snowed where i lived....these photos are spectacular!


----------



## Stax (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow.  What a layout.  Fossil, is your entire house timber framed?


----------



## fossil (Dec 8, 2013)

Oh no, it's not.


----------



## mellow (Dec 9, 2013)

I opted to stay dry yesterday, pouring freezing rain here while the rest of you got the white fluffy stuff.


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 10, 2013)

It was a little sloppy on the ride in to NYC this morning. I don't think its will end up being much though.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Dec 11, 2013)

early am pics from necn's tim Kelly's web cams


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 12, 2013)

Hills Hoard said:


> i wish it snowed where i lived....



Only until you have to drive in it alongside people that don't know how to.


----------



## webbie (Dec 12, 2013)

Here are some cold shots....


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 12, 2013)

It must be cold out. Our Jack Russel is using one of the legs of the stove as a pillow.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Dec 12, 2013)

UncleJoe said:


> Only until you have to drive in it alongside people that don't know how to.



On the freeway I take to get to work   i see at least 1 nose to tail accident every week....i see girls doing their make up while driving, people  texting, carving up the lanes leaving no space for others....i now only travel in the far outside lane, and I leave a massive gap in front of me and i'm always early so i never stress about getting to work on time..so yes, I would hate to add snow or ice into the mix aswell...haha...

I bet cleaning up snow is a pain too...


----------



## Flatbedford (Dec 12, 2013)

Hills Hoard said:


> I bet cleaning up snow is a pain too...



Like making firewood, with the proper tools its no so bad.


----------



## UncleJoe (Dec 13, 2013)

Yep. We haven't had a plowable snow yet so I don't have the blades on but the forecast is now calling for 6"-8" on Saturday. Guess I'll be getting things ready today.


----------



## Retired Guy (Dec 14, 2013)

Downtown Lowville, NY yesterday (12-13-13) after 38 inches over the past few days.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## tfdchief (Dec 17, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> I have an uncle that was on a pole when the fire went in his hand and came out the side of his leg. He was a dishrag for years. Electricity scares the hell out of me.


Have a brother in law who lost his left arm and the top of his left thigh when he threw his lineman's belt around a pole and contacted 12,000 volt line......that he was told had been killed.


----------

